# YM 2610D Front End Loader



## tys454 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me if you can and if it would be worth putting a Ford front end loader on a 2610. I found a good deal on a used 30 hp Ford loader.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I imagine the reason you aren't getting any response is becuase no one knows the answer. I do believe the loader could be made to work if you are a good welder or have access to one. I believe you will have to fabricate new mounting brackets to fit the 2610 or redo the ones you have. I do not know this but do know each make and model tractor have their own set of mounting holes and doubt you will find any Fords that match any Yanmars. This is just an opinion so make what you will of it.


----------



## tys454 (Aug 13, 2011)

Appreciate the input man.


----------

